# Do goats need heat in the winter time?



## musky516 (Jun 19, 2013)

I was thinking about getting a few goats over the winter time. Do they need heat or can they live outside unheated but still having a shelter to get them out of the weather.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My goats have done fine in an unheated shelter that is dry and stops the wind. Each evening when it's really cold that get a small extra amount of rich food like alfalfa pellets, BOSS or corn. Since they are wethers they get AC when the get the latter 2 foods. They also get fresh warm water in the morning and at night.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I do the deep bedding method in my goats stall in the winter. It creates natural heat. It was 17 below zero outside and 9 degrees in the barn once just from having the animals and deep bedding in there. And this is a very old leaky barn. I use lots of dry bedding and they snug up together to keep warm. 
You don't have your location (Wi is my guess) so don't know how extreme the weather gets.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

They're hay burners, so they already keep pretty toasty in the Winter, as long as they get good grub.

Deep bedding is also very helpful, saves you a lot of work, AND makes for excellent compost for your Spring gardens.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Goats need draft free shelter, especially in the north.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in far NW WI and like Minelson and Pony, I too use the deep bedding method in a draft free area. I do keep a small goat-sized door open for them unless it is going to be minus 20 out and they do fine. It's surprising how much a healthy goat can tolerate. I have found them sleeping outside when it is around zero.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I have a "barn in a barn". My "barn" is a drafty pole shed, but in the pole shed I have a small, snug, bedded box for the goats to cozy up in.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That is kinda like how mine is. They get put in a cozy stall at night .... ventilation is the key!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Just curious but why would you get goats in the winter?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Goat are year round birthers as such many places were selling of milk is and issue --illegal people -first hand knowledge --want a milk goat so they plan and get hay ect in the Fall-- (ak PFD--cash to resiidents from community owned oil rights comes out in the fall) and then they future owners wait for a goat to kid. Often in Dec thur Feb. 


I too have a barn in a barn and a tent 12 by 20 --will add another lenghting it to 40 feet. The temps get down to minus forty for up to thirty days in a row. Peat and wood chips with what the goat add is VERY warm but the still prefer to jump and lay on benches --which to me seem colder than the ground.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Just curious but why would you get goats in the winter?


Perhaps to be there for kidding in the Spring? :shrug:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I also do the deep bedding method in draft free shelters/barn. All our goats seem to do really well in the cold, better than me somedays.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

A well bedded non-drafty shelter, good quality hay, minerals/baking soda, open water source and they will thrive through the winter.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Yep, I do a barn-within-a-barn thing too. Our barn is drafty in parts and the ceiling is so high that I like to have a low-ceilinged box that traps rising body heat. The goats can use it or not depending on how cold it gets at night.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I remember when my kids were young they would curl up in a circle resting their head on the next goat. Even at -30 below there was no sign of shivering but they always got BOSS and/or corn each evening before bed.


----------

